# can i change labs mid cycle?



## losieloos (Oct 29, 2012)

I have 2 different labs both test E I have enough for 12 weeks but want to push it to 16 so I got some extra bottles but they are different lab. Same with the DECA so its basically 3 different labs I would be using, also the other problem is these source I got I hear mix reviews. So let's say my test is fake will being on deca fuck me up if it turns out my test is weak or bunk?


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 30, 2012)

TEST IS TEST AND DECA IS DECA , AS LONG AS BOTH LABS ARE DOSED CORRECTLY THERE IS ZERO DIFFERENCE. 
freaking cap lock lol.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm yeah that my problem I'm not sure if my test is dosed correctly, not sure if I can name the source here....


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> TEST IS TEST AND DECA IS DECA , AS LONG AS BOTH LABS ARE DOSED CORRECTLY THERE IS ZERO DIFFERENCE.
> freaking cap lock lol.



YEA DAMMIT TEST IS TEST. LOL 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 30, 2012)

If you're from ology prob one of them is pinn. What's the other?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> TEST IS TEST AND DECA IS DECA , AS LONG AS BOTH LABS ARE DOSED CORRECTLY THERE IS ZERO DIFFERENCE.
> freaking cap lock lol.





63Vette said:


> YEA DAMMIT TEST IS TEST. LOL
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Stop all this yelling!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

losieloos said:


> I have 2 different labs both test E I have enough for 12 weeks but want to push it to 16 so I got some extra bottles but they are different lab. Same with the DECA so its basically 3 different labs I would be using, also the other problem is these source I got I hear mix reviews. So let's say my test is fake will being on deca fuck me up if it turns out my test is weak or bunk?



Deca no test = bad


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Hmm yeah that my problem I'm not sure if my test is dosed correctly, not sure if I can name the source here....



You can name the source bro. Chances are one or both is dosed a little low I am almost 100% sure one is underdosed if it is from the lab dominating the board you are coming from. If you don;t have any crashing issues I doubt they are over-dosed so whenever you switch labs if you notice a change adjust accordingly brother.

Just my opinion,
Vette

Also bro, it is rare to find 'fake' test. Test raws are the cheapest. It might be under-dosed but it probably has test in it.


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Test is genshi and pea (still got a vial left over) deca is Pinn good guess lol i would definitely buy some new gear just to make sure I'm all good, also all the same lab this time haha


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 30, 2012)

Pea is good shit fosho


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

IMO the PEA is okay, the Pinn is underdosed, and I have no idea about the genshi.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you taken pea?


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I only know one other source and that's cvl, I got there info along time ago on ology before he got banned. I've talked to people and believe he's g2g, i emailed them today.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Have you taken pea?



Yeah they were my first cycle but sadly there gone now.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Have you taken pea?



Me? Yes. I have run their tren e ... got a buttload of Pinn and PEA tren ace and E from a bro here that had a fire sale. He WAS a rep for Pinn but to his credit has distanced himself and is still here hoping to earn back his stripes.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 30, 2012)

Bro,

Test is Test. And even if your gear is underdosed by the time your esters kick in the transition will be seemless. Don't sweat the small stuff..push the pin and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

As stated. Yes. Why not


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't want to be taking 500 for weeks thinking its 600 or take bunk for weeks while I'm also using deca, anyone ever used cvl?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

I think people said your stuff should be gtg, only questionable is pinn


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

What about cobra venom lab?


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 30, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can vouch for that PEA. It is g2g. I got labs done after Week 8. Free Test = 1435 ng/dL. Total Test = 4300 ng/dL.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 30, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I can vouch for that PEA. It is g2g. I got labs done after Week 8. Free Test = 1435 ng/dL. Total Test = 4300 ng/dL.




Lol, 4300 .... Roid Freak!  Don't rage on me bro!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## IronCore (Oct 30, 2012)

losieloos said:


> I have 2 different labs both test E I have enough for 12 weeks but want to push it to 16 so I got some extra bottles but they are different lab. Same with the DECA so its basically 3 different labs I would be using, also the other problem is these source I got I hear mix reviews. So let's say my test is fake will being on deca fuck me up if it turns out my test is weak or bunk?



You can NOT Run two different labs at the same time....


I actually cannot believe you asked this... IMO you are too inexperienced to even run gear....


and YES.. you can run different labels...

there are several things wrong here... one... Ill prepared for your cycle both mentally and inventory... what about AI's SERMS or PCT?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 30, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Lol, 4300 .... Roid Freak!  Don't rage on me bro!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



I was wondering why I was feeling so good all the time.


----------



## Day275 (Oct 30, 2012)

IronCore said:


> You can NOT Run two different labs at the same time....
> 
> 
> I actually cannot believe you asked this... IMO you are too inexperienced to even run gear....
> ...



Can you expand on this?  Curious why you would tell him that he can "NOT" run two different labs at the same time?


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm old school I don't run any ai or do pct I'm hardcore.......


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

Just being sarcastic


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Day275 said:


> Can you expand on this?  Curious why you would tell him that he can "NOT" run two different labs at the same time?



I'm sure there is a communication error here.  IC has been around the block and back again, so he either meant something we're missing, or missed something he meant.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 30, 2012)

SAD said:


> I'm sure there is a communication error here.  IC has been around the block and back again, so he either meant something we're missing, or missed something he meant.



Are you guys serious?? He was being sarcastic.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 30, 2012)

Day275 said:


> Can you expand on this?  Curious why you would tell him that he can "NOT" run two different labs at the same time?



Thanks Shane!


Did you read fully? 

*"and YES.. you can run different labels..."*

labels = labs

next time I will break out my crayons to bring it down a few levels....


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Are you guys serious?? He was being sarcastic.



It's possible, but IC generally goes all or nothing, so if he was going for sarcastic then the rest of the post would have talked about never switching needles, using turkey basters, injecting directly into nutsacks, etc etc.


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm disappointed IC.  You only went 10% sarcastic.  Read my previous post and tell me those things didn't cross your mind. Lmao.


----------



## IronCore (Oct 30, 2012)

They did SAD... But I didnt want his guy actually shoving the turkey baster in his ass... like the guy who actually pinned his sack with hCG....

next time i will let him have it... sorry for letting you down...


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Well at least you apologized.  That means something, because POB said you didn't say anything after he pinned his nut with hcg based on you and getsome's advice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

My nuts have never been so plump!


----------



## IronCore (Oct 30, 2012)

The guy that actually did it was some assclown on meso called STFUandBench... he and KBD would go round and round like school girls...

He even used an old gear bottle to to rehydrate hCG... then got an infection and couldnt figure out why... 

We should get him over here and let him and tiller go at it.. then ban them both...


----------



## Day275 (Oct 31, 2012)

IronCore said:


> Thanks Shane!
> 
> 
> Did you read fully?
> ...



New to the boards...looking to soak in as much information as possible....pseudonyms included.


----------



## Wyolifter (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm new as well.  Love watching you guys rag on people and support them all at the same time...pretty sure I'm at the right place!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 20, 2018)

IronCore said:


> Thanks Shane!
> 
> 
> Did you read fully?
> ...



LMAO!! Haven’t been here long and that clearly was sarcasm.... or at least I assumed haha


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 21, 2018)

The answer is yes


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes you can.... no reason you wouldn’t be able to really. Same as guys running anabolic from one source and peptides from another ... just because your running anabolics from two sources really isn’t different highly unlikely your test is bunk from one. Maybe underdosed but most likely still test and that’s what’s gonna cover your ass in my opinion.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah thanks for your advice on a 6 year old thread. I'm sure  after all these years Loosie is still waiting for a correct answer. Smh


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 22, 2018)

#TeamLosie
#GoEagles


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 22, 2018)

A lot of post, so I'm sure you know what to do at this point, but I'll second everybody here. Test is test and deca is deca. As long as it's not bunk gear you're good to go. Labels don't mean shit anyways. Regardless, I already saw a comment confirming you're good to go on the lab you're questioning. Do you have a log on here to follow?


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 22, 2018)

Shit I missed that....


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 22, 2018)

...........


----------

